# [UK] Regulierer geht gegen Pingspammer vor



## Aka-Aka (13 Januar 2009)

Großkampftag der britischen Regulierungsbehörde Phonepay Plus (ehemals ICSTIS):

Gegen die "österreichische" Firma Ambavox erging ein Beschluß, nachdem sich *acht Personen* beschwert hatten. Sie erhielten die Nachricht, ein Paket für sie konnte nicht zugestellt werden und sie sollten für einen erneuten Zustellversuch eine Mehrwertnummer anrufen.
Im Zuge einer "Eilentscheidung" wurden die Nummern gesperrt.

Es wurden folgende Verstöße gefunden:

gegen die Fairness (wegen Irreführung)
Verzögerung (weil eine Ansage abgespielt wurde, dass alle Plätze belegt seien, man solle am Apparat bleiben)
Mangelhafter Preishinweis
Fehlende Kontaktinformation
Die Regulierer hielten den Fall für "ernsthaft" und verhängten eine Strafe von £30,000 und ein Geschäftsmodellverbot "bis der Dienst regelkonform ist". Man äußerte Zweifel daran, ob ein solcher Dienst überhaupt regelkonform sein könne. Alle bezahlten Gebühren seien vom Betreiber des Dienstes (Ambavox AG) zu erstatten. Der Inhaltsanbieter sei eine zypriotische Firma "Keyzone Company Ltd" gewesen.
Die Firma Ambavox hat auch in Deutschland Mehrwertnummern. Diese Firma ist alten Hasen nicht nur deshalb bekannt, weil einige der Mitarbeiter zuvor bei anderen Firmen aktiv waren, z.B. bei der österreichischen Tochter der dtms 
Dann gab es mehrere Entscheidungen gegen Pingspammer:


> PhonepayPlus received a number of consumer complaints regarding the receipt of unsolicited calls to personal landlines or mobiles, from one or several 070 prefixed numbers allocated to the service provider.  The complainants were consistent in claiming that the call they received terminated after one ring.  This prompted consumers to return the call whilst being unaware that the number was not a mobile number and would incur higher rate charges.  The vast majority of complainants who returned the call indicated that they were connected to a recording of a ringing tone. The service was found to be a Controlled Premium Rate Service and therefore covered by the PhonepayPlus Code of Practice.


(_Phonepayplus erhielt eine Reihe von Verbraucherbeschwerden, die den Empfang eines unaufgeforderten Anrufs __mit einer oder mehreren 070-Nummern des Diensteanbieters aufs Festnetz oder Handy betrafen. Die Beschwerdeführer äußerten übereinstimmend, dass der erhaltene Anruf nach einmaligem Klingeln abbrach. Dies veranlasste die Verbraucher, den Anruf zu beantworten, ohne sich bewusst zu sein, dass es sich bei der Anrufernummer nicht um eine Handynummer handelte, sondern dass erhäöhte Kosten anfallen würden. Die überwiegende Mehrheit der Beschwerdeführer, die den Anruf erwiderten, berichteten, sie seien mit der Aufnahme eines Freizeichens verbunden worden.    _
_*Es wurde festgestellt, dass es sich bei dem Dienst um einen Mehrwertdienst handelte, für den deshalb die Regularien von Phonepayplus anzuwenden seien*_)
Es gab Geldstrafen und ebenfalls ein Verbot des Dienstes, bis er den Regeln entspricht - und auch hier wurde klar gesagt, dass zweifelhaft sei, ob so ein Dienst überhaupt regelkonfrom sein könne.
Strafen wurden verhängt gegen:
*Service Provider* 
K. F* J. P*,  £20,000
H. N*,  £20,000 
T. Jaya K*, £20,000 
Mr Jaswinder S*, £45,000
Wer auch immer diese Leute sind.

"The Mirror Investigative" berichtete ausführlich über diesen Fall
http://blogs.mirror.co.uk/investigations/2008/12/four-bans-and-a-fine-for-070-p.html
Quelle:
Phonepayplus, recent adjudications, via Phonepayplus newsletter
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/recent_adjudications.asp


s.a.
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/news/articles/nr_20081211.asp

In einem Kommentar bei "The Mirror" steht:


> Revenue sharing on 070 numbers should be banned now and these obsolete and misleading numbers phased out ..... trouble is, to do that, we should need a regulator who was prepared to regulate.


_Das Mitverdienen bei solchen 070-Nummern sollte sofort verboten werden und diese überflüssigen und irreführenden Nummern sollte man abschalten... *das Problem ist, dass wir, damit dies geschehen könnte, eine Regulierungsbehörde bräuchten, die bereit ist, zu regulieren*_
Stimmt, Mike... und keine _Wattestäbchen_


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: [UK] Regulierer geht gegen Pingspammer vor*

Kommentar dazu:


			
				Mike99 schrieb:
			
		

> _Carry on stealing!_


_

Carry on stealling: the latest PhonepayPlus adjudications - The Scream!
_


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: [UK] Regulierer geht gegen Pingspammer vor*

Die wissen gar nicht, wie gut sie es da in UK haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: [UK] Regulierer geht gegen Pingspammer vor*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die wissen gar nicht, wie gut sie es da in UK haben.


Ja und nein... Die deutsche Bundesnetzagentur könnte eine Menge lernen von den Briten, andererseits ist die Verstrickung von Regulierern und Lobby in UK noch schlimmer als hierzulande. Was dieses Problem angeht, ist die britische Regulierungsbehörde eher mit dem FST zu vergleichen.
Viel besser als bei uns ist:
- es gibt eine viel kritischere Diskussion über Mehrwertdienste auf hoher politischer Ebene
- dort werden Namen genannt und neuerdings gibt es sogar so etwas wie eine "Bösenliste", damit die Bösewichter nicht von einer Firma zur nächsten wandern
- die Regulierungsbehörde wird viel besser kontrolliert (vom Ministerium OFCOM) als die deutsche Reguilierungsbehörde (vom BMWi)
- die Regulierungsbehörde arbeitet schneller

Viel schlechter als bei uns ist, dass dort die Dekriminalisierungstendenzen noch ausgeprägter sind. In Deutschland kam bei den Dialerprozessen zwar nicht viel raus (milde Strafen ohne Abschreckungscharakter) - *aber es gab solche Prozesse wenigstens!*


----------



## greengrow (24 Januar 2009)

ofcom's primary job is to ensure the UK market place is regulated in such a way that it is able to generate the revenue to repay the money borrowed to pay for the *3G operating licenses*.  £22.5bn + the very high interest the city investors charged.  Of course it also has to generate the profits for all the companies that operate in the market.

whether the revenue is generated from honest traffic or missed calls scams or dialer fraud  appears not to register with ofcom.

here is an example of how the UK public is being ripped off ofcom and the market place they 'regulate'
Payback time for Ofcom on incoming call charges ? The Register
Payback time for Ofcom on incoming call charges
23rd January 2009



> BT complained that *Ofcom based its figures on the amount the operators paid for their 3G licences*, rather than what they're actually worth.





> The UK's competition commission has ruled that regulator Ofcom got the termination rates for mobile calls wrong, while the Competition Appeals Tribunal has decided that such mistakes should be acknowledged retrospectively.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: [UK] Regulierer geht gegen Pingspammer vor*

Um greengrow kurz zusammen zu fassen: Einige in UK vertreten die These, dass die hohen Beträge, die für 3G (UTMS) gezahlt wurden, irgendwie ja refinanziert werden müssen. Das sei einer der möglichen Gründe (Motive) für die laxe Regulierung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> _*Es wurde festgestellt, dass es sich bei dem Dienst um einen Mehrwertdienst handelte, für den deshalb die Regularien von Phonepayplus anzuwenden seien*_)
> Es gab Geldstrafen und ebenfalls ein Verbot des Dienstes, bis er den Regeln entspricht - und auch hier wurde klar gesagt, dass zweifelhaft sei, ob so ein Dienst überhaupt regelkonfrom sein könne.
> Strafen wurden verhängt gegen:
> *Service Provider*
> ...


http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=241004#post241004

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/9321081/Police-search-for-11000-in-identity-scam.html



> ... sold false passports, payslips and bank statements. It also coached users on how to carry out fraud via secure online chat forums.
> Judge David Higgins said the gang, who ran the site from *Alicante in Spain* while others in the UK monitored the website and produced false documents, had undertaken identity theft on an "industrial scale".


 
Einer der Täter ist Herr J.S., der u.a. director einer Firma war, die beim internationalen "sie-haben-gewonnen"-Betrug eine Rolle gespielt hat. Damals führte die Spur via Spanien auf die Jungferninseln

Geneva place
Waterfront Drive

Angeblich geht die britische Polizei nun gegen 11,000 Kunden der Betrüger vor. Ich vermute, dass es da auch zu einer Zusammenarbeit mit deutschen Ermittlungsbehörden kommen könnte.

(via TS http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=241004#post241004 )


Mehr Details hier
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/06/12/uk-police-identity-fraud-packages-confidential-access/



> One of the company's big-ticket items was the Platinum Profile. It cost £5,500 and came complete with instructions on how to commit identity fraud.
> ...
> Some of these goodies came with a catch (beyond a potential prison sentence): if a customer managed to pull off a fraud with the Creditmaster profile, Confidential Access demanded 50% of the customer's first fraud - otherwise, the company would threaten to wreck the credit profile.
> Police said that the company used chat forums to coach clients on how to use the profiles and commit fraud. Some of these forums were free, but not all.





> These cyber criminals not only provided the tools to commit fraud they instructed their clients in how to use them to make the maximum amount of money, ...
> We have already brought many of their students in crime to court and will continue to work with other police forces and partners to bring those people who bought and used these identities in their own frauds to justice.


----------

